# A decision is made...



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello all,

So… after much consideration Marcus and I have come to a decision. 

We’re going to get a Cavapoo! 

The breeder is a hobby breedr of Cavaliers and Cavapoos based in Devon. Mummy is called Lucy, a 2.5 year old Blenheim Cavalier who has been heart tested by a cardiologist for Mitral Valve Disease, MRA tested for Syringomyelia and is annually tested for eye problems that typically affect Cavaliers. She is quite a stocky Cavalier as they come and quite a character. Daddy is Reggie, a PRA tested cream miniature Poodle. Lucy came into season at the end of last week so if everything goes to plan we will be with puppy at the beginning of February. I attach a picture of Poppy – a ten month old puppy from Lucy/Reggie’s last litter. 

So exciting but really hope this doesn’t mean I will be evicted from ilovemycockapoo and can still come on here for the occasional advise?! 

Turi x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

very beautiful dog!!
looks alot like my Lady at that age.
Congrats on your decision...now its prep for puppy time


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah very sweet!! Congratulations on your decision xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am so happy for you ... I think you have done your research and picked the best dog to suit your requirements .. credit to you ...

Yep ok I am cockapoo mad .. but I wouldn't ram them done your throat, so to speak  

I am really pleased for you and yes I will want to see pics of your puppy ..

I am pleased you went for a home breeder too, I am a fan of good breeding as many will know. I love the whole idea of puppies raised in the home, plus having one or two litters at a time gives breeders more time with each litter ... that is not to say there aren't good large breeders out there .. I just like to know puppies are given that 1:1 care they deserve .. it a personal thing ... but I think it is important.

Congratulations  yippy xxx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello Turi!! I bet you're relieved you've made a decision!! That's the hard bit done. Now you can just relax, move house and enjoy the countdown!! Poppy is stunning (& I'm sure I remember Marcus having a thing for apricots??!!) and will be very similar to a cockapoo so you can't go too far wrong with a cavapoo. Definitely want photos on here when the time comes . Congratulations!!

Harri x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Congratulations Turi. I so knew that you would get your own way....you're a girl of course you should win  we wish you oodles of fun with your whole puppy experience. Julia x


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Oooh where abouts in Devon are the from? Do they have a website! Just showed my boyf a photo and he was all "ohhh I like that one.." x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

omg that cavapoo is gorgeous!!! The breeder sounds lovely and very responsible,bet you cant wait!! x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Yay  glad you went with that breeder- I liked her website and info and her Cavapoos look scrummy.

Much much better than the one you visited as the health tests are spot on!!! 

So nice to have another Cavapoo owner too.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks just like an American Cockapoo to me ... cavapoos and cockapoos are both lovely cuddly teddybear dogs! 

Well done on coming to a decision. Sue x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Poppy is a lovely girl. You are doing a similar process that I went through in finding Remy as I talked to the breeder way before her dogs season then followed the whole process with much interest and excitement


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

She is beautiful! Dexter and I want one!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Congratulations. You must feel so relieved to have come to a decision. Now you can sit back and enjoy the process. I think Poppy is not a million miles away, looks wise, from Rufus and I know Marcus was quite taken with him. 
Do give us plenty of updates.

Karen xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Victoria, so glad that you've made your decision and found a really good breeder that does all the right testing. Poppy is stunning and if your puppy is similar then wow you'll have a gorgeous dog too! All you need now is to start an I Love My Cavapoo forum so you can meet lots of lovely Cavapoos!  Of course you're always welcome on here too. It was lovely meeting both you and Marcus - keep in touch.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Well done for making a tough decision! By the sounds of it you have found a fabulous breeder of Cavapoos and I hope you will still share your updates with us!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you for all your kind words! Lucy is going to the vet today for all her health checks - fingers crossed. When the results are in she will be mated with Reggie and if they're (ahem ahem) successful we should be looking at first week of February - HURRAH! 

Lady Amanda and Karen, if our dog ends up looking like either of yours we’ll be absolutely chuffed as they’re both gorgeous! 

Yes Harri, Marcus definitely has a thing for the blondes and the apricots which he’ll definitely get now as I don’t think Lucy carries any other Cavalier colour combinations. Knowing what colour we’ll get also means we can concentrate on names… I like Iorek (the polar bear in Northern Lights), Jaffa (like the cake!), Marlow (means monkey in Chinese... Marcus is half Chinese), Bea, Neva (means snow), Pumpkin, Amber, Nutmeg… the list goes on! 

Julia, of course I won! Hee hee . Thank you again for letting us come and see your wonderful set-up. 

Laura, you can’t get another. Yours is only three weeks old lol! The breeder is called Jane. If you Google “Pound Lane Cavapoo” you should find it. She has two other bitches who should be with pup already… 

Shirley, I thought you’d be pleased! No doubt I'll be in touch along the way. 

Sue, I see your point. Poppy does look quite similar to an American Cockapoo. I suspect the Cavapoos are slightly lower off the ground but it probably depends on the litter. We’re wondering whether to get a dog flap fitted in the new house now we’ve decided on a smaller dog... 

Mandy, I can’t explain how exciting is it being kept in the loop about all the developments. I can’t imagine how impatient I’ll be once Lucy and Reggie have already been mated. I hope I don’t drive the breeder bonkers! 

Tess, when we have our puppy you and Dexter will be more than welcome to meet it – you’re only down the road from Putney…

Clare, starting up a Cavapoo forum isn’t a bad idea actually! I wonder how I’d do that… and whether people would join?! I'd like to stay on a forum of some sort... I don't know if anyone else will put up with all my puppy chat...! 

Turi x 

P.S. We're going to the Discover Dogs show in Earls Court on the 12th November. Who's going to submit their Cockapoo into Scruffts - a competition for cross-breeds?! http://www.discoverdogs.org.uk/scruffts


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Haha oh I don't want one (only a little) just interested as ive never seen any around


----------

